
Show HN: PickingPlaces – Your friends will help you house hunt with this tool - etewiah
http://pickingplaces.com
======
etewiah
The idea behind PickingPlaces is to make it easy for people to get help from
their friends when they need to find a new place to live.

You put all the info about what you are looking for on one page and send it to
your friends to get their suggestions. You can draw areas on the map to show
where you would or would not like to live.

We will scrape information about properties from any urls added to the site
and allow visitors to vote and comment on each suggestion.

All this functionality is available without needing to create an account.

You can also simply browse different neighbourhoods in different cities and
discuss them to figure out where you would like to live.

